# Asus 1015pem wireless



## jasonmanley87 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out which exact wireless chipset the Asus 1015pem that I just bought uses.  I don't have access to any live Linux or FreeBSD USBs at the moment to use lspci and looking in depth in Windows 7 shows that it only says "Broadcom wifi 802.11n" or something like that.

Does anyone know which specific chipset it uses and whether FreeBSD has ndiswrapper to use with this?

Thank you.


----------



## richardpl (Jun 24, 2011)

*FreeBSD have NDISulator*, leave ndiswrapper to Linux.


----------

